# dry firing buckmark



## wibowhunt (Jun 15, 2008)

will dry firing hurt my buckmark


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You should never dry fire any 22.

That being said - go check out RImFire Central - a forum just for 22s.

I have seen some claim that there is some sort of test to check to see if your pin will hit the edge of the bore. If it doesn't, you may be ok. But, I still would not recommend it - as it is a 22. And dry firing a 22 is usually a bad idea


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Read the book that came with it and do what it says.

Alternatively, snap caps are cheap and definitely won't cause any harm.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

What I have done is use a spent cartridge if I want to dry fire a .22!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.cowboyneeds.com/A799.html

Better safe than sorry :smt023


----------

